
What is the equivalent of freshmeat for web 2.0 apps (i.e., a place where you can announce updates of your app)? - amichail

======
juliob
<http://www.go2web20.net/>

<http://demomyapp.com/>

~~~
amichail
I'm looking for something like freshmeat where they make _updates_ prominent,
not just initial announcements.

~~~
gyro_robo
Call it [my app name] _Vista_ and pretend it's brand-new!

------
danielha
Not a freshmeat equivalent, but do it on your own blog.

~~~
amichail
Most bloggers don't have enough of an audience for that to be worthwhile.

A freshmeat equivalent would be better.

~~~
mojuba
Perhaps you could use freshmeat for that if only there weren't a requirement
for posting a link to your tarball, which obviously doesn't make sense for web
sites. Freshmeat could have done that if asked to, I guess.

